# Northern Illinois Help Needed



## durchins (Nov 19, 2004)

Anyone in northern Illinois able to help out plowing 13 or so fast food joints. They are located from Round Lake to Wauconda to Crystal Lake, probably a 60 mile round trip.

The company which is managed by a good friend is looking for a per push price and salt.

Drop me a pm and I will forward the address for a quote.


Hey, did anyone see that white stuff today. I was on the highway and it was a near white out.

LET IT SNOW


----------



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

*help here*

i live in napperville, i would be intersted..e-mail me [email protected]


----------



## durchins (Nov 19, 2004)

naperville is a hike from these properties. with the distance apart, they will require at least two trucks to adequately clear the lots. i dont want anyone to bite off more than they can chew. 
i currently run 5 trucks in the northern suburbs but know that I could not provide decent service for this account. 
it is a good friend, and next door neighbor. the last thing I want to hear every snowfall is that the lots are not plowed in time.

if you can handle it, i KNOW it will take more than one truck lets talk. i will put you in touch directly with the man.


----------



## R-Team Ent. (Nov 21, 2005)

I've got some openings left and reside in Round Lake Beach. If interested you can email me at [email protected]

Thanks,

Rey


----------



## nssullivan (Jan 20, 2006)

I LIVE IN MARENGO AND HAVE SOME OPEN SPOTS STILL AVAILABLE EMAIL ME THE ADDRESS FOR A FEW
THANKS NOLAN
[email protected]


----------



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

i got 2 trucks, and would be willing to trave since i only have 3 commercial accounts local. i run a 2003 chevy 3500 with 3yd dump and salt spreader. let me know


----------



## R-Team Ent. (Nov 21, 2005)

*Thanks!*

:waving: Durchins, justed wanted to say thanks for your lead. We got 7 of the 13 places. I tried o PM you but was unable due to insufficient posts.

Thanks again!! :redbounce


----------

